# New to archery



## Chris465 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, im new to archery and just bought a 2005 hoyt vtec xt. I previously only shot one bow, and fell in love with the sport, the bow i shot was fairly new with parallel limbs, just wondering if i should be prepared for a completely different experience with this older bow, or if my being inexperienced will kinda make it so i dont notice the difference? Am i in for a big suprise?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You shouldn't see much difference and you will likely become accustomed to your new bow very quickly. Bows with non-parallel limbs sometimes have a little more hand shock than the parallel bow, but many like the feedback that they get. In any case, it's not a significant issue for most. I shoot both types of bow and don't notice the difference. 

Good luck with your new bow,
Allen


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

congrats! my only concern with a bow that old would be the string set. if its original, replace them, get it timed and tuned, then hit the targets. if you think you are in the game for awhile, start adding quality accessories which you can take from bow to bow. also, make sure the bow is set for your proper draw length or you will have problems as you try to develop your shooting form.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

it is not that much of a differance just a different vally wall and form but youll get used to it


----------

